# valspar/american traditions paint?



## DIYamatuer (Jan 5, 2007)

I've been reading these posts and have learned enough to steer clear of Behr paints, but I haven't seen anyone mention American Traditions/Valspar mentioned. Lowe's sells it for around $22-25 a gallon. I'm a new homeowner and have used their interior paints once before and didn't think there was anything wrong with it, but it was my first experience with painting so I don't have a whole lot of perspective. I'd like to use SW Duration but don't think I can manage the cost (new home, little money left!). 

Anyone have any experience and/or thoughts on American Traditions/Valspar interior paint?


----------



## Christopher (Dec 7, 2006)

DIYamateur,

Regarding painting, I'm a DIYer here. I've had positive experience with American Traditions/Valspa flat, eggshell, and satin paints. I always use a short nap roller to stay out of trouble. Their flat paint has a small sheen to it (I wish it had none).

At times, Lowes has it on sale for $4 off/gallon. For $18/gallon it is a best buy.

I am presently using Benjamin Moore Satin Impervo oil-base to spray paint louvered doors at $45/gallon - *Ouch!* I think the pros get this for $30/gallon.

I would gladly use the best SW and BM paint everywhere if I could get them for $30/gallon. I can't, so for wall paint I will probably go back to Lowes and hopefully can time my requirements for a sale.

...Christopher


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

AmTrad is slightly better than Behr
Still not as good as BM's Regal or Pittsburg or SWP's premium lines
But it's not horrifying either
IMHO you're still better off using a premium line from Ben Moore, Sherwin Williams, or Pittsburgh
You should be able to get one or more of those in the $30 price range
Well worth the extra dough for the performance, coverage, adhesion, ease of use
Less coats, less work, better chance of it covering and sticking means it's well worth the 5 - 10 extra bucks


----------



## allpraisebob (Jul 29, 2005)

DIYamateur said:


> I've been reading these posts and have learned enough to steer clear of Behr paints, but I haven't seen anyone mention American Traditions/Valspar mentioned. ...


FWIW, Consumer Reports rates Kilz "Causal Colors" Satin, from, of all places, Wal-Mart, as the second best interior paint (86)... just barely behind Behr (?!?!) Premium Plus Satin (88).

I've never used the Kilz, but I really don't like the way Behr goes on with either a roller or a brush. It seems to spray well (with an airless) but when brushing (cutting in) and rolling it doesn't self-level, tends to run and it seems to be much more difficult to blend brush/roll marks together. I just painted the interior of my mom's house - a Christmas present - and, despite my pleading, she listened to the people at Home Depot and bought the Bear (sic). Yep, it still is crap to put on, but several days later (dry) it looks pretty good. I can see a few spots where my cutting in with a brush didn't blend to well with the rolling on the wall, but you have to shine a light at these spots sideways to make them show up.

Coming in third place is Valspar American Tradition Signature Satin (83). There's only 3 points separating 1st and 3rd place here, so not much real difference. Keep in mind that CR's tests focus on a paint's durability and appearance, not on how easy it is to apply. 

Also, FWIW, Sherwin-Williams Duration Home (57) came in dead last.

Frankly, I like Glidden Evermore Satin (68), but it has fallen quite a bit in the ratings since the last update so on my next painting job (finishing out two condos) I might give Kilz Casual Colors a try.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: Consumer Reports Paint Ratings*

Those high rated paints in CR are baffeling
One has to keep in mind those paints are made and marketed to _sell_ to a specific market
Many DIYers have different criteria then someone more familiar with the painting process, and there is paint designed and marketed to them

Things like cost, the wet paint in the can looking like the chip and drying fast
Making the paint perform that way, it _doesn't make the paint perform or look better_, in fact, it doesn't perform or look good at all
But it address' novice DIY consumer one project concerns

Things like maintaining a wet edge, smooth lay out, even sheen, and easy touch-up rarely enter a one-time, or even part time DIYers criteria
Never mind better adhesion, better coverage, better workability, better resistance to abrasion, and better fade resistance
Those things make a better paint

I enjoy and support the CU and their magazine CR
They are full of interesting information
When they say that certain air filters spew more ozone then clean up the air I listen
When they say the new 28volt cordless drills melt their internals driving lag bolts I take note

They certainly do use the Scientific Method (note caps) for repeatable quantifiable tests and test results

However:
When I am buying a new computer I check the ratings from PC World, not CR
When buying a vehicle, I may see what CR says, but will defer to Car & Driver or Autoweek
When CR does not recommend any hammer drills (none!) because of the noise they make, I basically agree with them
For most Homeowners a hammer drill is not the right tool
But if you are building decks....you are going to need one

My point in regards to CRs paint testing is:

CR does not use professional painters, or professional painting criteria to evaluate paint

There's maybe one or two testing areas out of seven (going from memory here) that mean anything to a professional painter
....and many other areas that are very important to me that aren't even touched

I find the CR test results interesting
But the reality of the situation is that the paints I find better (easier, quicker, more reliable) to work with from a professional standpoint, the DIYer will also find better to work with, will reduce the time and effort for the project, and have a nicer looking project when finished

I can't even begin to tell you how many DIYer problems show up on these forums that are solved by better tools and better paints


----------



## amazinlittledevil (Jan 4, 2007)

I used to sell Paint for about five years at several different small hardware stores so I'v had experiences with many different brands. Benjamin Moore is the best quality paint I have encountered followed by Valspar, However, not the American Traditions line that is sold at Lowes. Its a pretty good product but, Valspar also makes several higher quality lines which you can usually find at smaller Hardware stores and paint dealers. 

One of these lines is called "Valspar Integrity" its an exclusive line to some Do it Best and Ace Hardware stores. Its a moderatly priced latex paint usually selling for about 20 to 25 dollars depending on the sheen level. If you want a step up in quality look for "Valspar Lifetime" its a 100% acrylic based paint also sold at some Do it Best and Ace Hardware stores. The acrylic is about 5 dollars more a gallon but very comparable to Benjamin Moore in quality. 

If your looking for a lower end paint from valspar they have a line called "Guardian", but its very similar to the quality of Lowes "American Tradition" line. 

Heres a little side not too about acrylic paint. There are many companies out there advertising that thier paint is 100% acrylic, but beware. Some of these companies are using pure 100% acrylic in their paint but just a small amount of it. The paint is not really consisting entirely of 100% acrylic, in fact they are adding other chemicals in like latex. I know that with Valspar and Benjamin Moore their latex it truley latex and thier acrylic is truly 100% acrylic in the whole can. No false advertising there.

I hope this helps all you potential paint buyers.

Clint


----------



## troubleseeker (Sep 25, 2006)

I have had only bad expeiences with the "American Traditions". Used it only a couple of times where it was owner supplied on jobs, and it was a nightmare. These were tinted colors, and no matter how much the painters stirred them, you could see the tints start to separate from the base about every 10 to 15 minutes, causing uneveness in the walls, and the cut ins would never blend in with the roller work. Owner blamed the painter for only applying one coat, but he swore it was two, and the amount of paint he had used supported him, but he agreed to recoat. Owner went to buy more of the same stuff, and after I watched them apply two more coats, it looked just as bad. Told the owner that we were not willing to waste any more time with this paint. We agreed to paint again if she would pay for Benjamin Moore(the only brand we use by choice). She bought, we painted, and everyone agreed that the paint job was finally acceptable.
Not much better opinion of Behr.
Go with Benjamin Moore or Sherwin Williams.


----------



## jan (Aug 11, 2006)

Not so long ago everybody was using off white flat on their walls and flat white on the ceiling. It was harder to work with the cheap paints but it took a sharp eye to see the difference in the finish. These days color is back and so is sheen. People are using colors like cranberry and chocolate in eggshell, even satin, on their walls. Now it's easy to see the difference in finish.

The internet is full of people complaining about having to use 4 coats, 6 coats, and even 8 coats and still getting obvious flaws. Admittedly a lot of that is faulty application but a lot of it is cheap paint. The shinier finishs and darker colors simply make it obvious. All you have to do is try a big box paint and BM Regal in a dark color and you'll see the difference. Maybe CR is still using Navaho White for their test.


----------



## Kennedy (Jan 1, 2006)

For the couple extra bucks per gallon you not only get a better product, but by buying from a paint store and not a home center, you are dealing with people who know their product and happy to help with product selection and application tips. They also get constant feedback of their products from actual professional painters that use them everyday.

At the home centers, if you can even find someone working in the department, there is no guarantee that the kid behind the counter knows anymore than the average homeowner.


----------



## MillerClemsonHD (Feb 16, 2007)

*Nothing but good things from me....*

My parents painted their entire house with American Traditions and had no complaints. My dad did most of the painting. My brother did some and I helped when home from college in a few places the old man was too short to reach. 

After their good experience a few years ago, we decided to use the same paint on our house this summer. We really have no complaints. Went on good. We painted all ceilings, trim, and walls. We have plaster walls and had to patch tons of places so they soaked up a good bit of paint. We also striped wall paper in 2 of the bedrooms, bathroom, hall, and kitchen. Only had living room, dining room, and office without wallpaper. 

My only complaint is the sales people at lowes, kept trying to switch which base paint they mixed for our colors. They would mix it with one, and then the next day a new person would say they couldn't use that base paint. Had to set them straight. If you are interested let me know and I can send you some pictures. Will send before and after if you want.


----------



## Nhrafan (Mar 2, 2007)

I know it's an old post but I was here looking for paint advice since I'm about at that step with the bathroom. Instead of starting a new post I thought I would just add to this one...

Anyway what I just read doesn't make me feel good about buying the gallon of Behr bathroom paint I just did.
I bought the Kilz primer and so far don't like it too much. :thumbdown:
It's quick drying, too quick. Brush strokes are horrendous and there isn't much you can do about it. It starts drying so fast it's hard to get anything to blend. You really need to plan your job with this stuff so as not to have a poor looking corner or edge. 
Back to the paint... Should I just go to the local S.W. store that's down the street and get the color closest to what the wife picked out in the Behr line? If I have to I'll cut my losses before I attempt to put this on the walls. :furious:
This project is taking longer than I wanted it to and don't need problems with the paint making it worse. (I'm already anticipating my first tile job!):wallbash:
I can always use it in the garage closets or somewhere out there. 

I have used S.W. before in the bedroom and the living room wall and they went on great. Even though I have no idea what nap to use for what and always just guess or pick up something that "looks" to be okay for what I'm doing. 

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## joewho (Nov 1, 2006)

Should'nt be too hard to find a SW sale going on in any given week.


----------



## DIYamatuer (Jan 5, 2007)

*Tried SW*

I decided to go with the advice on this board (and against all my friends who insisted I use Behr) and bought SW duration satin interior paint for my first project - the kitchen. All I can say is that I doubt I will ever use any other kind of paint again. It applied so smoothly and made me look like a professional when it was all finished. I didn't have uneven coverage like I experienced with other paint brands. The second coat was hardly needed, but I had so much extra paint that I went ahead and did it anyway (and I still have paint let over). I can't wait to show it to all the naysayers. 

As far as the price - yea I shelled out an extra $10 or so, but it will be well worth it when I don't have to paint again in a few years like I would with other paints. The store in my area is always running sales, plus you can snag coupons on ebay for even more savings. So my final word is: don't go cheap with your paint! You'll only pay for it in the long run. :thumbup:


----------



## eastcoast (Apr 28, 2007)

i don't know much about behr paints but i know for a fact that their weather proofing stains are the best ..


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

eastcoast said:


> i don't know much about behr paints but i know for a fact that their weather proofing stains are the best ..


I'd suggest trying a different premium quality product for your needs next time
You'll find a significant difference

It's not that one can't have success with one of these de-spec'd low quality coatings/stains...it's just that success is often in the eye of the beholder, and with many it's based on extremely (compared to a professional) limited experience

I've used Behr stains
It's not that it never ended up OK, but it would have looked much better, taken much less work/time, and lasted much longer, with a quality product


----------

